# Raceway along fence



## Gamit (Dec 30, 2009)

My buddy said he is going to wire a pool by running conduit along the property's fence and put the pump receptacle right on it. I guess the pool is close enough to do so. I said that would look like crap and then wondered if there was a violation there or not? Don't see any violation..right?

Sent from my iPhone using ET Forum


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

I see no violation. Your buddy needs to make sure its a shared fence, and is not completely on the other property.


----------



## Gamit (Dec 30, 2009)

TOOL_5150 said:


> I see no violation. Your buddy needs to make sure its a shared fence, and is not completely on the other property.


Didn't think so either

Sent from my iPhone using ET Forum


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

I hope it's not a violation, because I do it all the time. :whistling2:

My only advice is that some fences have a pretty good amount of wiggle to them, so I'd think about a flexible joint where transitioning to a more solid surface.

I just replaced a conduit where the LB shattered because it was the transition point between the railing and a wall.

-John


----------



## tkb (Jan 21, 2009)

If running PVC, keep in mind the strap spacing and the requirement for expansion fittings.


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

Gamit said:


> My buddy said he is going to wire a pool by running conduit along the property's fence and put the pump receptacle right on it. I guess the pool is close enough to do so. I said that would look like crap and then wondered if there was a violation there or not? Don't see any violation..right?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ET Forum


I have done it for a backyard hot tub. I ran 1/2 inch electrical pvc under the lower two by and was barely noticeable.


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

Gamit is right, it will look like crap and in 10-15 years when the fence needs replacing...what then?


----------



## tkb (Jan 21, 2009)

BuzzKill said:


> Gamit is right, it will look like crap and in 10-15 years when the fence needs replacing...what then?


Job security. :thumbup:


----------



## oww-is-that-hot? (Jun 26, 2011)

I actually saw the top pipe of a chain link fence used as conduit before at a Recker and Boerger. They just drilled a hole in it, ran conduit from the panel to the pipe, and ran their wire about 300 feet to a smaller building in the back. I don't know how they got away with that.


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

You should use rigid.


----------



## steelersman (Mar 15, 2009)

RIVETER said:


> I have done it for a backyard hot tub. I ran 1/2 inch electrical pvc under the lower two by and was barely noticeable.


Damn how did you fit the conductors for a hot tub in a half inch PVC?


----------



## steelersman (Mar 15, 2009)

Magnettica said:


> You should use rigid.



He should just run SE cable and ty wrap it to the fence.....


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

oww-is-that-hot? said:


> I actually saw the top pipe of a chain link fence used as conduit before


I've done that, pulled out the top rail running through the loop caps and replaced it with my IMC then put T condulets where I needed to enter and exit.


----------



## cabletie (Feb 12, 2011)

We have run pvc along chain link fences in dry dock areas of marinas. It was for receptacles used by boat owners for working on there boats off season. It always looks like crap after a year. No matter how much you strap it or how many expansion joints you put in it it still melts and sags. IMO pvc should almost always be buried. Using some other raceway would be a good idea


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

I think sliding a conduit into the top rail would be be the best way. But I am not sure if the top rail travels all the way down the fence line open for the conduit.
The OP never mentioned if it was a wood fence or a metal fence. Seems you could do a damn good job if it was wood. Easy too!


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

steelersman said:


> He should just run SE cable and ty wrap it to the fence.....


SE, UF, and PVC with several junction boxes and use scrap pieces of copper all crimped together. Should last a good while. :no:


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

*trench*

Why can't you just dig a trench and run uf in it? It would be about same price?


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

Fence as support ...... That's Ghetto ( i ) workmanship.


----------



## steelersman (Mar 15, 2009)

Cletis said:


> Why can't you just dig a trench and run uf in it? It would be about same price?


So you would charge the same to dig a 100' trench and bury UF, vs. strapping PVC along the fence above ground? Hahahaha you are a nutsack lover if you would charge the same price.....


----------



## bobelectric (Feb 24, 2007)

Shame on you stillyboy! you cannot us uf for a pool install. Running it along a fence is butch,and i never saw chain link fence that had a continous pipe.They usually run 20' or 10'


----------



## Gamit (Dec 30, 2009)

bobelectric said:


> Shame on you stillyboy! you cannot us uf for a pool install. Running it along a fence is butch,and i never saw chain link fence that had a continous pipe.They usually run 20' or 10'


You can use UF for the general receptacle required but yes you can not for the pool.

Sent from my iPhone using ET Forum


----------



## bobelectric (Feb 24, 2007)

Read the subject gameleg.Talking about wiring a pool!


----------



## Gamit (Dec 30, 2009)

bobelectric said:


> Read the subject gameleg.Talking about wiring a pool!


I understand and mentioned that and why do people on here get so wound up! I was just stating a fact nothing else and that receptacle is part of wiring a POOL anyway.

Sent from my iPhone using ET Forum


----------



## steelersman (Mar 15, 2009)

bobelectric said:


> Shame on you stillyboy! you cannot us uf for a pool install. Running it along a fence is butch,and i never saw chain link fence that had a continous pipe.They usually run 20' or 10'


Who cares. That's not the point I was making.....and I never said anything about a chain link fence or continuous pipe. Go take another zanax....


----------



## Gamit (Dec 30, 2009)

steelersman said:


> Who cares. That's not the point I was making.....and I never said anything about a chain link fence or continuous pipe. Go take another zanax....


Agree

Sent from my iPhone using ET Forum


----------



## tkb (Jan 21, 2009)

steelersman said:


> Who cares. That's not the point I was making.....and I never said anything about a chain link fence or continuous pipe. Go take another zanax....


It's spelled "Xanax". 
It didn't take long to find one of your spelling errors.


----------



## steelersman (Mar 15, 2009)

tkb said:


> It's spelled "Xanax".
> It didn't take long to find one of your spelling errors.


No biggie considering it's just a brand name of a drug.....


----------



## bobelectric (Feb 24, 2007)

Gamit said:


> I understand and mentioned that and why do people on here get so wound up! I was just stating a fact nothing else and that receptacle is part of wiring a POOL anyway.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ET Forum


This site is supossed to be "Professionals " only. Out of N.E.C. chatter shouldn't be heard.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

Gamit said:


> You can use UF for the general receptacle required but yes you can not for the pool.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ET Forum


Unless you're in NE PA where inspectors tell you to do so.


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

steelersman said:


> Damn how did you fit the conductors for a hot tub in a half inch PVC?


It was only a 20 amp requirement.


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

Gamit said:


> I understand and mentioned that and why do people on here get so wound up! I was just stating a fact nothing else and that receptacle is part of wiring a POOL anyway.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ET Forum


That's true, but often times there's already a receptacle that meets that requirement all ready to go. 

One receptacle could meet the 3 requirements actually. 

210.52(E)(1)
210.63
680.22(A)(3)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Gamit (Dec 30, 2009)

bobelectric said:


> This site is supossed to be "Professionals " only. Out of N.E.C. chatter shouldn't be heard.


There u go forgetting to take your XANAX again.

Sent from my iPhone using ET Forum


----------

